# Trivia 3/26



## luckytrim (Mar 26, 2018)

trivia 3/26
DID YOU KNOW...
The top three most expensive Olympic sports in terms of  training cost are 
shooting, sailing, and equestrian.

1. Which of these metals melts at the lowest temperature  ?
  a. – Aluminum
  b. – Lead
  c. – Copper
  d. – Gold
2. “....Tish ! That’s French !”
Who is la grand-mère de mon père?
3. In Politics, what does “GOP” stand for ?
4. What objects are theatrically smashed during The Who's  "Tommy" and 
Shakespeare's "Richard II"?
5. In Football, where are the “Red Zones” ?
6. In the slogan, "The need is constant, The gratification is  instant" , 
what is the “need” being referenced ?
7. In the game of hearts, which card is it best to avoid,  unless you are 
attempting to "Shoot the Moon" ?
8.  Scrambled Body Parts Dept;
IVLPSE

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The “Christ the Redeemer” statue, standing 98 feet tall on the  top of 
Corcovado Mountain in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, is the tallest  statue of 
Christ in existence.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – b
2. Great Grandmother
3. “Grand Old Party”
4. Mirrors
5. Inside each Twenty-Yard line
6. Blood Donations
7. the Queen of Spades
8. PELVIS

CRAP !!
“Christ the Redeemer” is NOT the tallest statue of Christ in  the world.
The tallest is a statue of Christ that stands in western  Poland.
Completed in 2010, the “Christ the King” statue, made of  concrete and 
fiberglass, stands 172 feet tall.


----------

